# lynhaven today



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

fished w/ kayak zack lynhaven today nada as far as fish but we finally got a rythem down as far as fishing together we will definatly fish alot more on the yaks

here are the pics from the uisland in front of bubbas 
the prowler is zacks and the banna boat is mine
http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsur....photos.yahoo.com/ph/vbsurffisher18/my_photos


----------

